# saucer wheels?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Have anyone tyed these wheels? was thinking about trying one as they look easyer to keep clean but i can imagin some one running then getting chucked off  .

So any one tryed them? any good??


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

we had some of them when we first started keeping mice - theyre hilarious on them - cos theyll all of a sudden stop running and just spin around - and its even funnier when theres two mice on one saucer!!!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

My mice have one, 3-4 of them go on it at a time, they look like great fun for the mouse and very amusing to watch!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I use them, they are easy to clean, the mice love them and they are fairly silent. The meduim size is best as more than one mouse can use them and its better for mice on the large side.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Saucer wheels are the only type I use. They are some of the safest wheels available, very easy to clean, and don't get dirty nearly as quickly as any other solid surface type wheel. Just be sure to keep an eye on the little white piece that comes with that brand....if you lose it, the wheel is useless!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Stina said:


> Saucer wheels are the only type I use. They are some of the safest wheels available, very easy to clean, and don't get dirty nearly as quickly as any other solid surface type wheel. Just be sure to keep an eye on the little white piece that comes with that brand....if you lose it, the wheel is useless!


What white peice??? lol


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> Just be sure to keep an eye on the little white piece that comes with that brand....if you lose it, the wheel is useless!


Very good point! Saucer wheels is what I prefer too. There is a little white piece where the base and the saucer connect in the saucer and sometimes it slides out while washing it. I dug through the trash looking for mine because I threw the piece away before I realized what it was for.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I didn't see that ours had any (or probs threw them out thinking they are bits of the packaging) but they still seem to work fine.....

should have three more wheels arriving in the next week will keep an eye out for the peices.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys next time im getting pet stuff one will be at the top of my list!

now if only the mice could lurn to clean it themselves.......


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I have that exact saucer! Color and design. My only complaint is the NOISE! :!: Not the saucer itself, but the sound of it hitting other things as it spins. Like the cage bars, or a hide out. My mice easily move the saucer where ever they like, and in some cases, they move it so that if it spins, it makes an annoying noise! But the mice enjoy it, and it's easy to clean.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

You could probably super glue a rock or something into the bottom of them to make it so they can't move it so easily

Morning-star...the little white piece doesn't always fall out....so you may have gotten lucky the first time around....keep an eye out in the future or you may have end up with a non-functional wheel on your hands!


----------

